# Offshore Sunday



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQ-U_EYD63I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Cool video and nice haul!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

That was a great POV snapper battle! Thanks, great video


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very cool .. love them terror eyes


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Guys. Always nice when the bite is so good that you have to stop using bait. The big sows couldn't stand it when we dropped those DOA swimming mullets. We had multiple triple hook ups & even a quadruple or two as well. Truly an awesome day, the kind I live for.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

awesome day!!!!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Great trip--better video.*

You sure did a great job on the video. I never used the DOA Terroreyes. Guess I ought to.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Sweet video, and you guys had great day. You inspired me to break out the DOA now.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Man I thought that snapper was gonna whip u for a sec..lol thanks for sharing


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah my gear is a bit smaller than most use. I enjoy a lighter setup. These fish were definitely putting it to the test. Never underestimate the power of the Snapper! I've caught a couple nice Grouper on tight structure in the Bay w/ this rig as well. One over 28". I will admit, I do get beat often especially in the Bay. The first 2-3 secs are crucial. But the ERS in the video never stood a chance. Lol


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

DOA all the way!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

This is probably a stupid question, but I have never saltwater fished from a yak. Do you keep any of the fish, and if so where do you put them. Anyway looked like a great day.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

First Tube.... Finally someone with good musical taste! See ya in Pelham>Atl>Char!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

I keep my fish in large soft sided fish bags. Some folks put them in the hull of their Yak. Gotta take lots of ice for the offshore trips. Kings, Spanish, Mahi, Tuna, Cobia, Snappers, Groupers, Trigger all come home withe me when in season.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Forgot about the hull. Thats awsome! Thanks.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

Really cool video!


----------

